# Miracle Detail Machine polishing Bugatti Veyron and Koenigsegg CCX.



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi All,

Just loaded up some small video clips on utube, thought some of you might like a look!

Kind Regards
Paul.

Bugatti Veyron.
















Koenigsegg CCX.


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Oi!!!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow, didn't realise you could move a rotary so fast? :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Wow, didn't realise you could move a rotary so fast? :thumb:


13 years I have been using a Rotary, I was getting them ready for a private show.


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

agree with 13yo

give us a bit of insite to your technics please paul

was you correcting there or finishing???


----------



## wannabe painter (Mar 6, 2007)

Paul,
What are you doing in those videos, is it a final buzz over to buff deep shine to any residues left on the surface from Polish or Wax..

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a load of pictures of the CCX, Ascari KZ1, Spyker C8 Laviolette in black, and a Spyker D12 4x4, but your all have to wait till my new website is done.. Sorry...

It will be worth the wait I can assure you all.


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Paul, that's pretty impressive.
I do hope you have a good chiropractor/osteopath.
I thought Photographers had it bad, but jesus...


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Process;

Wash, clay, wash, dry, machine polishing with Menzerna Final finish on a 3M blue waffle pad, then hd and Royale.... etc etc etc etc...

Will that do???


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm intrigued as to the speed you are moving the machine... Now I know fine well you get quality finishes, so could you share your machine technique - speed, no. of passes and why the fast movements - do you finish with slower movements of the machine?

We all have our own individual techniques that work for us, its interesting to know about other people's... :thumb:


----------



## wannabe painter (Mar 6, 2007)

Just been checking out your other videos..

One handed Makita polishing!! Show off LOL I wanna learn that!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

The bloody sun kept coming in and out, no shade and in a rush to get them all done for the show... Can't remember what speed, or amount of passes, anyway thats a secret.... lol...


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

That machine sounded like it was on a very fast speed. I thought using a rotary it should be quite a bit slower, and slow movements from side to side?

But I'm a beginner so what do I know:lol:


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Less chance of heat buildup, i presume?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

190Evoluzione said:


> Less chance of heat buildup, i presume?


Got it in one, there are so many different ways, and sooo many variables when it comes to Paintwork correction.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

The speed of the machine and the speed of the passes does not surprise me. What does is how many like to start working like that from day one.

It took me 4 months before I took the rotary from the first speed.

Time practise, experience and the ability to learn to walk before running. If you want the long picture, achieve the short one first.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Miracle said:


> Can't remember what speed, or amount of passes, anyway thats a secret.... lol...


Is it indeed? :lol: Fair enough.


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Is it indeed? :lol: Fair enough.


Well of course it's a secret!
He's forgotten, so even his own memory has kept the 'secret' from him!


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

tbh, the speed of movement doesnt suprise me at all for someone who has used a rotory for a long time! it becomes second nature after a while!
one handed rotory use isnt that difficult after your used to its movement!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

so are you actually correcting the paint in them videos? or just a quick polish king of thing ready for to be shown?


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> polish king of thing


Your new username, Paul.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Was this at salon *****?

http://www.salonprivelondon.com/

Damn missed out big time on this one.....


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

In the first vid the pad looks really soft. Is it just me or the way it's filmed?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Was this at salon *****?
> 
> http://www.salonprivelondon.com/
> 
> Damn missed out big time on this one.....


Dam! Expensive tickets lol but i bet its one awesome show!

Paul - Great videos! keep posting them. Thats some fast machine polishing! I love working with the the 3M blue pads but do you find them too soft somtimes?


----------



## prelude_stan (Mar 30, 2007)

I love on the first vid how the guy on the lawnmower drives past the veyron without even a glance, random!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Phil H said:


> Dam! Expensive tickets lol but i bet its one awesome show!
> 
> Paul - Great videos! keep posting them. Thats some fast machine polishing! I love working with the the 3M blue pads but do you find them too soft somtimes?


Thanks Phil, yes indeed, pretty expensive, I was there for 4 days, loved every minute!!! Specially when I got to drive the Spyker, Ascari and the Koenigsegg CCX, the CCX is stunning, much more than the Bugatti Veyron, and its sounds better too. There latest creation is a CCXR flower power which is 1018 bhp and runs on bio-ethanol!!!

Blue 3M Pads are just for final polishing...

What kind of videos would you all like to see next then?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

prelude_stan said:


> I love on the first vid how the guy on the lawnmower drives past the veyron without even a glance, random!


I knew someone would notice that, lol...


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Phil H said:


> Dam! Expensive tickets lol but i bet its one awesome show!


I think the point of going to something like Salon Privé is that you have
been invited. Paying to hang out with 'high society' is really quite sad, and
not all it's cracked up to be.
Fans of Ron Dennis may argue the contrary, and personally i think he's
an incredible person but at the end of the day i'd rather go to a 'normal'
show like Goodwood Festival of Speed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Was this at salon *****?
> 
> http://www.salonprivelondon.com/
> 
> Damn missed out big time on this one.....


Well I did invite you!!! :lol:

Maybe next year then, I have been booked for Salon ***** for the next 3 years, so you got to come along one year soon....

You better get your suit out ready! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

190Evoluzione said:


> I think the point of going to something like Salon Privé is that you have
> been invited. Paying to hang out with 'high society' is really quite sad, and
> not all it's cracked up to be.
> Fans of Ron Dennis may argue the contrary, and personally i think he's
> ...


Actually, this was the best show I have been too and I met some very nice and interesting people, and got to see some very old and interesting cars, like JK's Masserati!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Miracle said:


> Well I did invite you!!! :lol:
> 
> Maybe next year then, I have been booked for Salon ***** for the next 3 years, so you got to come along one year soon....
> 
> You better get your suit out ready! :lol:


want a helper for that?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Phil H said:


> want a helper for that?


 maybe ...


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Koenigsegg CCX...There latest creation is a CCXR flower power which is 1018 bhp and runs on bio-ethanol!!!


Yes, that's a car-and-a-half alright.
I saw it in Switzerland a few months ago...










However, the absolute best thing about that car is that i shares its
DTM-style single windscreen wiper with my car...


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

Miracle said:


> Actually, this was the best show I have been too and I met some very nice and interesting people, and got to see some very old and interesting cars, like JK's Masserati!











just watched this on you tube in a fifth gear clip of his collection, is it the frua bodied one , very rare !!! oh and thanks for putting us on, to the vids :thumb: :thumb: :wave: ian


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Actually, this was the best show I have been too and I met some very nice and interesting people, and got to see some very old and interesting cars, like JK's Masserati!


But as i said, you were _INVITED._
Because of who you are.


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice vedeos there Paul. I've been wanting to get my hands on those blue 3M pads but haven't been able to...yet .

As for the speed, that's prity good. I've found that when you jerk the rotary like that you actually get a little extra cut out of the porduct. Then as you go over it with a nice motion you finish the surface removing any micro marring left by the jerking motion.

Very nice, thank you for sharing. Always love watching you work and the vehicle you work with is amazing. A real priveledge to work with vehicles like that. Oh one more thing that 3M backing plate you use is great, finally managed to get my hands on a few of them and I love it.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

hmm funny technique.. but no doubting it works.

did you manage to get a recording of the advert you said went out in gemany last weekend? wouldnt mind seeing it.

oh and next vid.. i want to see you correcting a car while standing on your head


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Paul, I got a question for you. I've been meaning to ask you this for a wile now but every time something else pops in my head.

The question is, why do you use a Makita? The reason I ask is just wondering if it's personal preference or if there is a reason behind it. Just wondering that's all. See I have a Metabo and a Makita and out of the two I prefer the Metabo, I find it feels much better on the hands but I was wondering if it's because the Makita has more torque or something like that.


----------



## mcgough (Nov 24, 2006)

wish mine was as clean as that!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Nica said:


> Paul, I got a question for you. I've been meaning to ask you this for a wile now but every time something else pops in my head.
> 
> The question is, why do you use a Makita? The reason I ask is just wondering if it's personal preference or if there is a reason behind it. Just wondering that's all. See I have a Metabo and a Makita and out of the two I prefer the Metabo, I find it feels much better on the hands but I was wondering if it's because the Makita has more torque or something like that.


Makita is a far better machine, I can't break a Makita either, and I have been using the Makita all my life, so its like were best friends... lol.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Have to agree here... I started out with a Metabo, and although for folk coming into rotary polishing from a PCing background the Metabo is initially easy to get to grips with, in the long run the Makita is far better, and allows you do to things not possible with the Metabo. I never felt like my Metabo was my friend, but my Makita is as we've bonded rather well.


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

First of all thank you for the feed back guys, okay so Paul your saying the Makita is durable and that you have used it for a long time, okay fair enough.

Rich, your saying that the Metabo is some what like the PC and therefore, the transition is quite easy. Now when you said


> allows you do to things not possible with the Metabo.


 could you please elaborate on that? I'm just curious because I tried the Makita and I strugled with it but mind you it was my first go at it with the Makita I should do one complete vehicle with it and see what I think at the end.


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Was this at salon *****?
> 
> http://www.salonprivelondon.com/
> 
> Damn missed out big time on this one.....


Marc, we can pop along next year, LOL


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nica said:


> First of all thank you for the feed back guys, okay so Paul your saying the Makita is durable and that you have used it for a long time, okay fair enough.
> 
> Rich, your saying that the Metabo is some what like the PC and therefore, the transition is quite easy. Now when you said could you please elaborate on that? I'm just curious because I tried the Makita and I strugled with it but mind you it was my first go at it with the Makita I should do one complete vehicle with it and see what I think at the end.


One example is that you can play about with the speed of the Makita while its still running, the Metabo's speed dial is in a different position which means you have to switch the machine off to safely move up and down speeds 

Plus the Makita's just better anyways :lol:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Nica said:


> First of all thank you for the feed back guys, okay so Paul your saying the Makita is durable and that you have used it for a long time, okay fair enough.
> 
> Rich, your saying that the Metabo is some what like the PC and therefore, the transition is quite easy. Now when you said could you please elaborate on that? I'm just curious because I tried the Makita and I strugled with it but mind you it was my first go at it with the Makita I should do one complete vehicle with it and see what I think at the end.


In addition to the speed issue (being able to change speed safely and easily when the machine is running is very useful, as is being able to feather the trigger when working on tricky areas), you can also use the Makita one handed very easily, which is great for roofs and large bonnets. My biggest gripe though with the Metabo was the poor ergonomics compared to the Makita; keeping things under contol when polishes play up and hop sets in is far easier with the Makita, and I had some positively scary moments with the Metabo that I do not wish to experience again!


----------



## wytco0 (Aug 23, 2006)

Paul, where do you get the blue 3M pads from? I am finding them almost impossible to source.


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you for the feed back Rich and Clark, I appretiate you guys taking the time to share your opinion. I'm just working on a vehicle and I'm just about to start polishing, I'm going to use the makita for the entire vehicle, funny thing though is that I purchased the makita to give it as a gift to a good friend of mine, seems as though I may have to purchase something else for my friend as I'm going to keep the makita hahahaha. 

Oh Rich, guess what products I'm going to use to polish  hehehe yup the products arrived .


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Miracle said:


> 13 years I have been using a Rotary, I was getting them ready for a private show.


and it shows... awesome technique and finishes to everthing i have seen you do !

1 question for you slightly off topic... i'm a hobby detailer, doing my own and friends / family cars, i havent spent a massive amount on products as yet but have what i think is a good mix of quality gear that gives me a finish i am very happy with. To my eye anyway.
In your opinion and baring in mind you use the top end products do you think the finish top end products give is beyond the ability of the things i use or do you use them purely because the customers you have and the cars you work on demand those products?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Clark said:


> One example is that you can play about with the speed of the Makita while its still running, the Metabo's speed dial is in a different position which means you have to switch the machine off to safely move up and down speeds
> 
> Plus the Makita's just better anyways :lol:


I can adjust the speed on my Metabo easily while its running using my little finger.

I personally don't like the Makita, but i do acknowledge that its a quailty piece of kit.

I guess if you don't feel comfortable with a piece of equipment then your not going to be happy with it.

Clark i just reckon you have brainwashed Rich into choosing the makita over the metabo :lol:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I can adjust the speed on my Metabo easily while its running using my little finger.
> 
> I personally don't like the Makita, but i do acknowledge that its a quailty piece of kit.
> 
> ...


I can do it also :thumb: 
And I can't see why you can'tuse the machine with one hand:



I'll upload a video changing the speed while buffing, it isn't complicated.
Thanks for sharing your knowledge Paul, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Here with both hands and changing the speed while buffing:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Damn im changing kit every month now and a makita is exciting me!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Clark i just reckon you have brainwashed Rich into choosing the makita over the metabo :lol:


Perhaps


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

maesal said:


> I can do it also :thumb:
> And I can't see why you can'tuse the machine with one hand:
> 
> 
> ...





maesal said:


> Here with both hands and changing the speed while buffing:


Yep, looks easy when the polishes are working fine, but if you experience any problems with polishes not working properly, then the Metabo can bite quickly and be harder to control than the Makita. Of course, everyone's preferences will vary, but after some of my experiences with the Metabo there is no way I would ever try and use one one handed.


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Makita for me all day long love the feel of it, the weight, the design as has been said its just feels like an extension of your arm when your using it but thats all personal preference. oh can you use metabo one handed and change speeds LOL (only kidding dont try this metabo users)


----------

